# Ktv-915 Navigation System



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, not sure if this post belongs here,







but we just bought the new Kenwood Navigation system with DVD. It is hands down better than the Pioneer that I saw. Not so much in quality, but in the features. We can navigate, listen to music, and the kids can watch movies all at the same time. With the Pioneer, you could not. In the Pioneer that we saw, the navigation disc goes into the deck, not allowing you to watch movies or listen to CD. With this one, a separate receiver stores the disc, allowing you to use the deck. Now I guess I can't say that we can't stop at her sister's house because I don't know where she lives and don't know how to get there. She was tired of hearing that excuse anyway.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Armand,

Looks like you made a good choice.









I have had nav systems in our last three vehicles, and I would not be without one again! You will be amazed at how helpful you will find it (in ways you never would have guessed).

Have fun with it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Doug, just curious, when cities and counties do construction and road and off/on ramps change, how does the nave adjust? It is both gps and cd enabled.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

How well did that Kenwood unit integrate into your Ford dash? I've got a 2002, but I think we should have a similiar dashboard. I kinda like the as-close-to-factory-as-possible look but would LOVE to have an integrated GPS navigation unit...

Chet.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have always refrained from an integrated unit. I like the portability of a separate device. This is the one I am saving up for.
Tom Tom Go GPS

Can not afford one for each car so I will get one for both









Jared


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Boy, seems like I hear about another GPS unit every day. I have had a couple of the handheld types but as I get older I find I like the larger screens. And like Jared I want it portable.

The one I have now is by Astrotek with a 5" screeen and its good and will suffice for now. But right after I got it Cobra came out with their Cobra NAV ONE GPSM3000 (VERY NICE). Oh, well.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My GPS came from Wally world, and only cost me $5. It's printed by Rand McNally, and usually gets updated every year. I don't need to worry about reception, only my DW trying to read it.....









In all seriousness though, I plan on getting a GPS in the future, but will probably go with a handheld unit, for the portability.

Tim


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

The only reason I did not get a portable is that I have a hard time seeing the small screen and trying to read it while driving. The integrated one has a pretty good size screen that I can easily see and it talks while I drive, so I don't have to take my eyes off the road. That's the only reason I did'nt go portable, but it would be nice to take it where ever.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Armand...How much $$$ we talkin' on the Kenwood? I've been looking at the Pioneer AVIC N1. I like the screen in the dash thing.

My TITAN has a DVD in the ceiling (rear), and a six disc changer in the dash. (Rockford Fosgate) I'm guessing this would have to go to fit in a Ken or Pio.

I currently use a GARMIN LEGEND handheld for navigating. I have a windshield mount, and it works nicely. I'd like a larger, color screen though.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Ndjollymon, the in dash unit is $2600 and another $1200 for the navigation unit. I had a rockfordfosgate RFS9420 deck that I thought sounded great until I heard this unit. All I can say is WOW! what a difference. The deck includes the screen, (lcd quality), radio, cd/dvd player, and tv receiver. you will need the nav unit to navigate. It goes under the seat. I believe that is the Pioneer unit that I was looking at before I saw this one. I did'nt like the fact that I could'nt navigate and play dvd's at the same time, or play music. If I remember right, in the pioneer you placed the nav cd in the deck while the Kenwood it is in the separate nav unit allowing you to use the dvd player at the same time.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks. I'm pretty sure I'll be waiting long while for that system!

I bet it's sweet though! Enjoy! And don't forget to keep up on the insurance!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I know I won't be getting one soon. That is a lot of pennies. My Rand McNally will have to suffice for now.

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I paid 129 for my GPS system. I use it in my car, truck, RV or anywhere I want to. I can talk to it, it talks to us when we need to make turns, or what ever.

All it needs is a PC, laptop, or palm with USB interface.

http://www.delorme.com/


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Delorme is an exellent GPS mapping program. I have used them for the last 3 years. The only reason I switched was to get something larger than an IPAQ yet smaller than my laptop. The Cobra One Nav is an all-in-one GPS that is Portable yet has a 5.2" screen and has ALL the US and Canada already in there. The only drawback that I have found is the 1k price.

http://www.cobra.com/navone/index.php


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Drifter, how does that program work? Can you download it into a integrated system?


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Sorry about the delay in getting back. Have been out of town.

Armond,
Not sure but think you are talking about the Delorme mapping. I use Street Atlas and Street Atlas Handheld. The program for Handhelds you install to your PC then download (or upload depending on your point of view) to your Handheld. Palm, Windows CE and Smartphones are supported.

I also have the regular Street Atlas for my laptop (or desktop). It's Windows Compatible.

As for a completely integrated GPS. I really couldn't say. I would think it would depend on the processor the GPS uses and how the GPS system updates its maps(I'm not much help there I know).

They also have Topographical maps. But I have not used them.


----------

